# Info on the FireFly II and/or the 2 Stage Kit needed



## alex in germany (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi,

maybe some of you remember the FireFly Flashlight. 

I own a FFIII, and long time ago the FluPic died. I replaced the driver with a multi level board, but i dont want to twist back to change levels anymore.
And i dont need 6 levels. 

A driver board like the one in the Aeon or Nautilus would be great, but i dont know where to get a similar board.


There must have been a 2 Stage Kit for the FireFly II, it is still listed on the shoppe, but not available anymore.
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=716

How did the 2 Stage Kit work? Has someone a Pic? Can somebody remember this Kit?

I still love my FF, but it needs a new driver.


best regards, Alex


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 13, 2009)

The two stage kit was a small resistor with a secondary contact point. The second point bypassed th resistor.

Daniel


----------

